# Tye Dye's Epic Yellowstone Adventure!



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been to Yellowstone National Park 10 times since I was about 7 years old. In fact it was one of the 1st places I ever tried to fly fish at the young age of 7. I was horribly skunked and this trip EvilTyeDyeTwin and I planned to reverse that. We were gonna rock the place from July 25 to July 29th!

A bald eagle flying in Teton National Park was the first excuse to bust out the camera. 









A bald eagle flying over the Grand Teton. 









Me scoping out the Snake River in Teton National Park. 









The Lewis River in Yellowstone National Park. 









Me fly fishing the Madison River in Yellowstone. 









Me fly fishing the Madison River in Yellowstone. With just 3 bites I called it a night. 









*DAY 2*

We started by doing the tourist thing....checking out the Lower Geyser Basin. 









There were some recent grizzly bear tracks on the trail. 









The colors in the pools were great. 









There was plenty of geyser activity. 









The Grand Geyser during a large eurption. This geyser was a first for us and we have been going to Yellowstone for 10 years. 

















The Grand Geyser (on the right) and Turban Geyser (on the left). 

















One of the many hot springs encountered on the trail. 









A beautiful cloud over the Old Faithful area. 









Old Faithful during an eurption. It is a "combat viewing geyser" for sure. 









We left the old faithful area for Aster Creek in the South end of the park. It is the closest I will look to being an orvis dork.

It was prime bear, moose and wolf territory. 









Me fishing Aster Creek. 

















Me fishing Aster Creek. All we got were a couple of bites from little 4 inch fish. 









On the drive back to camp we stopped at Grand Prasmatic Spring, where I climbed up a small hill and got a great view through the telephoto lens. 









Yellowstone's Grand Prasmatic Spring. 









The Firehole river.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Saw a Coyote on the side of the road. 









We drove out to a spot that some friends of ours suggested on the Madison River. 









Debating on where to fish the Madison River. 









Sometimes you just got to fish it for what it is worth....and we did not even get a bite that evening. 









*DAY 3*

On day 3 we drove over to the Grand Canyon of Yellowstone. This is Lower Falls. 









Some flowers were on the side of the cliff and offered a unique background. 









The Lower Falls. 









We drove down the road and got a great view of where we were just standing on the Lower Falls. 









While driving to Insperation Point we ran into a fleeing Elk. 









A telephoto shot of the Lower Falls. 









The Grand Canyon of Yellowstone and Lower Falls. 









A Bison parked itself right on the side of the single track trail. 









While driving along the Yellowstone River we saw this angler's worst nighmare.......a Bison coming right for him! I am guessing he did not cast till after the noisy beast passed by. 









We went to Yellowstone Lake in search of Cutthroat Trout. 

















A black and white of Yellowstone Lake. 









Me fishing Yellowstone Lake. 









Not getting anything at the lake we opted for the Yellowstone River. 









Me fishing the huge Yellowstone River. 









Right here was where a BIG brown trout followed my CD7 rainbow trout rapala all the way up to me. He looked just under 20 inches and took my breath away. 









Me leaving the beautiful Yellowstone River....skunked! 









These bugs were in an all out hatch on the river.....and we had the flies to match.....just no trout were biting. 









On the drive back to camp we saw a sign that hinted at some wildlife encounters. 









A Bison Calf, up close and personal. 









Even being in a slowly moving car, I still did not feel very safe next to this little guy since the parents were so close as well.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

A large Bull Elk getting his 10 seconds of fame in the Hayden Valley. 









*DAY 4*

On day 4 we started by hiking the Artists Paint Pots trail near the Norris Geyser Basin. 









A telephoto shot of the Artists Paint Pots. 

















We drove up to the Northeast Section of the park in search of some fish. While driving through Tower Falls there were plenty of these iconic figures lining the road. 









Me fishing the BEAUTIFUL Slough Creek in Yellowstone National Park. 









I switched to an Elk Hair Caddis and managed 2 hits on the dry but failed to hook up with them. Meanwhile EvilTyeDyeTwin lost one fish on the reel in with a sandpepper tube jig and a tungsten jig head and a bent barb.

A mid afternoon hail storm stopped the fishing and sent us packing for the car. Here is the picture. 









It hailed so hard that it appeared like it snowed in the Lamar River valley. 









Bison in the Lamar River Valley with what appears to be snow in the background.........guess this is as close as it gets to snowing in July. 









We took a drive out to the Northeast section of the park. 









The Soda Butte (an old hot spring) and the mountains of the Northeast section of the park. 









The bad weather was done, so we returned to Slough Creek. It was prime bear country, so making noise and keepin an eye on the brush was a must! 









Me fishing Slough Creek. 









After some serious (and back hurting) effort.....EvilTyeDyeTwin finally nailed a FISH! It wrapped itself on a stump and was suspended in the air. I had to jump down an 4 foot embankment into chest high water to net it. ETDT bit the line and I delivered it to him. 









What a beautiful place to catch a fish. 









My Cutthroat Trout from Slough Creek. 









Me fishing Slough Creek. 

























Me fishing Slough Creek. What a beautiful place. 









Troy using some cover to trick the fish of Slough Creek in Yellowstone National Park. 









Me fly fishing Slough Creek in Yellowstone. 









Me returning to the spin gear. 









Some Prong Horns near Slough Creek. 









A Bison gaurding the entrance to Slough Creek.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Overnight rains and cold tempertures created some early morning fog in the Biscut Basin Trailhead. Amazing how quiet Yellowstone is on a monday morning! Spoiler alert......The last day was a great day for photography. 









Old Faithful gearing up for an eruption. 









Old Faithful during an early monday morning eruption. 

































The whole family decided to hike up the hill on the side of the Grand Prasmatic Springs. One day the hill will close for erosion control, much like Tower Falls, which has been closed for over 8 years.

The Grand Prasmatic Springs again. 

















The Firehole River 









The clouds rolling in for another day of thunderstorms. 









At camp we had a surprise waiting for us outside the door of the tent. 

















An Elk, up close and personal. 









Hiding in the brush this baby Elk was more than a little scared by my approach. 









But it soon calmed down, and began to feed. 

















Its not every day that you get the opportunity to get this close to a baby Elk. 

















Soon ETDT was led to the other baby Elk in the small herd. 

















This Elk was fine with some close ups, and ended up being the closest I have ever come to an Elk. 









Taken from just a few feet away, this Elk was sticking its tounge out at me.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

An Elk from just a few feet away. When ETDT put the camera down the Elk was so close ETDT could feel its breath. As you could imagine......ETDT got the hell out of there! 









The baby Elk was scared of any, and mean any noises. So cute, ETDT tool over 100 photos of the guy. 









The baby Elk feeding at the Madison campground. 
Later the campground host asked if we were on our way out, and added that a couple of campers were bothered by the Elk taking a bathroom break on their tents.

We told her, the Elk roaming through the campsite was the perfect grand finale for our stay in Yellowstone National Park. 









Most bloggers end their post with their most beautiful pictures....but I am not like most of them.

So that's right, I am ending........ 









.........this years pictures of the trip.......... 









..........with a beautiful garbage can in downtown West Yellowstone, Montana. 









Happy Trails out there


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Gorgeous! Looks like you had an awesome trip. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow nice job.Wife and I went there 5 years ago,this makes me want to go back.Beautiful park,the wildlife there is everywhere,and one day I would like to fish the Firehole River.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!! was there in the winter. if you haven't had the chance do it before they take it away..


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Surprised you didn't have more success on the firehole. Best river in my opinion. Was that cheeto dust on your pants?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome photos thanks for posting them.8)


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm going next summer for a week, I went this summer for the first time ever but was only able to stay a day.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW, I've not seen such a wonderful diary of pic.s of that area. I'm overwhelmed!!! 
What makes it so special to me is that most every one pf your experiences brings back memories of what I did 30 years ago alone, but didn't have digital camera, or any camera, etc., just memories. I have to admitt, I didn't fish all the creeks you did, but one of my best fishing experiences for catching and viewing wildlife was hiking several mules up Pelican Creek. Did you happen to see it? It's probably much more public now so may not be the same. :sad: That was a time of an old pick up, Jessie my golden of many years back, a dome tent, sleeping bag, small propane burner, back pack and fresh boiled trout wrapped in tin foil.
That was the time I hiked up a trail W. of Yellowstone lake, an the way back notice bear tracks on the trail, it left the trail, a while later, had to pee, left the trail, came back, noticed bear tracks tracking me, kept going, bear left the trail. got back to my truck and there he was up the trail and looking at me. Said "howdy" and left. :grin:
I was also chased out of the willows on the Yel river, by a bull moose that was kind of scary.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Epic indeed. Very nice report. 


That picture of the guy fishing by the buffalo brought back some memories. A very similar thing happened to me when I was just out of high school. The family stopped to have supper next to the Firehole and I went out to fish for a little while. There was a herd of buffalo in the distance, but they were a ways away. I was fishing a bit of a mini oxbow in the river and had just caught a nice one and had a couple more hits. That engrossed me so much that I forgot to pay attention. The next thing I know, the buff had basically grazed over and pinned me into the oxbow and I had nowhere to go. I was obligated to plunge into the river (I didn't have waders on) and slosh around and away from the oncoming herd. Brrrrrr, but I got away from them without incident.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Wow nice job.Wife and I went there 5 years ago,this makes me want to go back.Beautiful park,the wildlife there is everywhere,and one day I would like to fish the Firehole River.


 Do it in the sping or fall. The water gets way too warm by July/August. The water temps were 73 degrees while I was there this time. Felt like bath water!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

oldfudd said:


> BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!! was there in the winter. if you haven't had the chance do it before they take it away..


 I told my mother the next time we go it had better be a winter trip. I wanna do some backcountry skiing at Teton Pass and spend a day veiwing the park.

Hopefully the day I do make it to Yellowstone in the winter it will be a windy one. It has been my experince that the colder it is the steamy-er the gesyer will be. Hard to see water moving thru the steam.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Pelican Creek is closed for the 1st 2 miles so we did not go. My mother was with us so we had to "share" the vacation so to say. 

A little limiting but we had a great time.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Amazing photos! Thanks for sharing! I just made reservations at Madison campground 2 days ago for Labor day weekend so you have me all pumped up now!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats dang awesome. Great stories and photos. Thanks!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pictures guys. Love YNP. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Great pictures. I was up there last week and the Gallatin River was the only place we could consistently fool anything.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just went there 2 weekends ago myself. Yellowstone is touched by the hand of god for sure. Some great fishing in the park if you know where to look:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hahaha, at least I got to see the pics before your bandwidth was maxed out. Sucks when that happens.

Nice trip. Gorgeous area.


----------

